# تدوير مخلفات الورقpaper recycle



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

Recycling Services:

Trailers or roll-off containers dropped at your ******** for the collection of material to be recycled 
Sorting, grading to industry standards and bailing of recyclable material 
Confidential destruction of material 
Bonded personnel available for labor intense cleanouts 
Containers such as Gaylord boxes and pallets for collection of materials

Proper disposal of your municipal and residual waste, using only approved sites
Waste stream analysis to maximize recycling and minimize waste disposal
Bonded personnel available for labor intense cleanouts
Convenient service for contractors, manufacturers, distributors as well as home owners for remodeling and cleanouts
Waste pickups offered on a scheduled, on-cal, temporary or one-time basis

CWP has the following equipment available to service your waste disposal needs



Roll-Off Equipment:
Compactor Units - stationary and self-contained
Open top containers - 15 to 55 cubic yard
Closed top containers
Compactor boxes
Small trucks for small jobs or tight spaces


Tractor Trailer Equipment:
100 cubic yard walking floor trailers


Front Load Dumpster Service Available

recycle:


Paper of all grades 

thanks
zayed


----------



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

Taking the Wrinkles Out of Paper Recycling
By Joel Makower 
Recycling paper at your company? How's it going? 

If you answered "yes" to the first question and "not so good" to the second, you're in fine company. After years of trying, an astonishing number of outfits both large and small are having trouble accomplishing this seemingly simple task. At least, that's my conclusion after talking with companies -- and hearing from Grist readers. 

Why is paper recycling such a challenge? The answers have to do with the natural reluctance of people to change habits, with the designed-to-fail nature of many prog****, and with the assumption of managers that such prog**** will run themselves. None of which bodes well for efforts to move toward recycling other waste materials—not to mention making even more substantive changes to reduce workplace eco-footprints. 

In One Bin, Out the Other

If your organization isn't recycling, it's long past time to begin. As a rule of thumb, a typical office generates about 1.5 pounds of waste paper per employee each workday. (Financial businesses generate more than two pounds.) That's roughly 350 pounds per employee a year—or a total of about 2.5 tons for a small, 15-person office. You can do the math based on your own company's size. 

In theory, paper recycling should be pretty easy. Think of it as your organization's snail-mail delivery service, but in reverse. Typically, mail arrives from the post office to a central mail room, where it is sorted by building, floor, or department—with luck, ultimately ending up on the right desk. Paper recycling goes in the opposite direction: it typically begins on desktops and ends up at a central ******** (perhaps not far from the mail room), where it is picked up by a recycling firm. 

Of course, it's not quite that simple. A successful program requires that bins be accessible and well marked, that people understand what to do and are reminded of it constantly, and that all players—employees, recycling coordinators, custodial staff, facilities managers, collection companies, and others—are reading off the same (recycled) page. 

Figuring out where to start depends in part on your organization's size, structure, office layout, and other factors. Often, the best starting point is the maintenance folks—the ones who deal with trash removal. They'll likely be the ones who implement paper recycling, so they'll need to be involved early on. Whichever company they use to haul away trash probably offers recycling services; most mainstream haulers do. Many haulers also offer in-house expertise to help set up, maintain, or improve recycling prog****. Increasingly, companies are making recycling services—including monitoring, measuring, and reporting—part of waste-hauling contract negotiations. 

An effective program can pay for itself, and then some, by collecting and separating paper that has resale value in the waste-paper marketplace. Usually, that's clean white paper -- the kind used for letterheads, photocopying, plain-paper faxing, memos, reports, and the like. The more contaminants in a batch—off-white paper, glues, staples, and other non-paper items—the less valuable it will be. (That doesn't mean you can't throw every scrap of paper or cardboard item into a single bin. It's just that its value will be considerably less, potentially making recycling a cost instead of a revenue source.) 

When everything comes together, it works. Andrea Asch, manager of natural resources use at Ben & Jerry's Homemade, attributes her company's 55 percent recycling rate to "a good recycling partner, storage capacity for material, and an ingrained internal education that reminds our employees that waste reduction and recycling is the way we operate our business." Above all, she says, the economics make it all worthwhile: "While eliminating waste at the source is a nice incentive, our recycling program made almost $100,000 in 2005."


----------



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

Successful Recycling Prog**** Require Creativity, Determination and TLC
Continued from page 1
Preaching to the Quire

More often than not, successful recycling takes equal parts creativity, determination, and TLC. For example, at Coca-Cola's headquarters in Atlanta, employees can bring recyclables from home to put into company bins. That gets them thinking about recycling at home as well as at work—and gets them to learn where the bins are. Coke is among many companies that donate proceeds from recycling to worthy causes in employees' names. That helps motivate people, who know the fruits of their labors are going to a good cause. 

Bank of America makes paper recycling a clear mandate from top management, and links the activity to the company's bottom line: "Do not throw away wastepaper," the company instructs employees online and in printed manuals.

It's a corporate asset for which Bank of America receives revenue. Recycling also saves us money in disposal costs." 
But even the most well-intentioned prog**** can break down if the process is too complex, there's no signal from management that it's important, or there's no one in charge of monitoring and marketing the program. Here are some tips for avoiding those pitfalls: 

Keep it simple. The fewer changes people must make in their daily routines to recycle, the greater the chances for success. Place collection containers in convenient, well-traveled areas like restrooms, cafeterias, and copier rooms. (Better yet, put recycling bins by everyone's desk—but make them walk somewhere to throw something away.) Label bins or collection boxes with clear information about what to put in—and what to keep out. 

Monitor and measure. Use surveys, interviews, and inspections to see how the system is working. Spot-check recycling bins and trash cans to see if people are following directions about what to put where—without spying on people, of course. Keep track of where paper is going: what kinds and volumes of paper are being purchased, discarded, and recycled? That will help you establish and track goals. 

Sell, sell, sell. Market your program through newsletters, posters, email, and company meetings. Sometimes "word pictures" are an effective means to show results. For example, the metropolitan Portland, Ore., region promotes the fact that it "recycled 437,000 tons of paper in 2003, which is the *****alent of stacking paper in a football field to the height of two-thirds of a mile." 

Seek and give feedback. Have someone available to answer employee questions. Ask employees their ideas on how to make the system easier to use. Let everyone know how the program is going, including how much trash is being saved—or could be saved—from landfills, and what that means for the company in economic or other terms. Consider offering incentives such as prizes or special events for individuals and departments doing a good job. 

Finally, don't rest on your laurels. Keep in mind that even the most successful recycling prog**** need continuous improvement, fresh thinking, and a periodic overhaul. 

Solving Separation Anxiety
One of the best resources on paper recycling comes from the Massachusetts nonprofit WasteCap. The American Forest & Paper Association offers resources on its website, and GreenBiz.com offers a basic primer on office paper recycling. The National Office Paper Recycling Project also offers a dated but still useful recycling guide. 

Joel Makower, founder of GreenBiz.com and cofounder of Clean Edge, Inc., is a writer, speaker, and consultant on corporate environmental strategy, clean technology, and green marketing


----------



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

CORRUGATED RECYCLING FACTS

Facts about recycling 1 ton of corrugated cardboard

· Saves 17 trees from having to be cut down and used for pulp

· Saves 7000 gallons of water

· Cuts pollution 95%

· Saves 11 barrels – 462 gallons – of oil

· Saves more than 3 cubic yards of landfill space

Corrugated can be recycled an average of 7 times before the fibers become to short and they are filtered out as sludge during the pulping process. The sludge is then ready for disposal but often has one more usage and that is as daily cover at landfills in place of soil

Corrugated cardboard can be identified by its multi-layer construction and its brown color. The wavy middle layer is what gives the cardboard its strength, while at the same time making it light in weight. Cardboard is inexpensive to produce and to date is the most efficient shipping container used to package and move materials securely.



Not all cardboard containers are recyclable. Some containers are coated or impregnated with wax or a chemical referred to as wet strength, which gives them the capability of being refrigerated. Vegetables and meats are shipped to grocery stores and restaurants in this type of container. Waxed corrugated is not recyclable with regular corrugated and should be discarded into the trash. In some areas carrier stock is also not recyclable. Carrier Stock cartons, (what soft drinks and beer come in), do not have a wax coating you can feel but you can refrigerate them without the cartons becoming soggy. Many paper mills do not allow carrier stock cartons to be included in any of the grades they accept because they will not break down to individual fibers in the pulper when being processed in the re-manufacturing process
To recycle a corrugated container you need to remove all *******s including plastic bags and styrofoam. It is okay to leave tape, labels, and staples on the corrugated because paper mills have the capability of removing these items during the pulping process. The carton then needs to be flattened, so it will fit through the slot of the specialized corrugated container. Most all recycling companies now use slotted pad-locked containers because it cuts down on contamination of non-recyclable items being deposited into the container

Boxboard or chipboard is often confused with cardboard because of its shared usage and similar general form. Besides not having the wavy middle layer, boxboard is usually grayish in color when you tear it and look at the inner layer. The cellulose fibers of kraft paper that make up the layers in a corrugated box are also longer making it stronger. Boxboard is considered a lesser quality paper and should not be mixed with corrugated. Boxboard is recyclable, but if it is the primary material your business generates it needs to be kept separate because it has limited gulf

Paper Trail works with vendors and generators throughout Central & Northern Indiana. Depending on the volume that is produced, a vendor will supply containers that are serviced one time to several times per week by compactor trucks. For large generators such as distribution centers and factories who uncarton a lot of product balers might better fit your need



In specialized hydraulic trailers co-mingled fiber in large quantities is shipped from cities and towns that operate drop-off and curbside recycling prog****. This material has corrugated, boxboard, junk mail, office paper, newspaper, and magazines all grouped together
Almost all paper mills use old cardboard as their feedstock when making new kraft paper, which is the component, used to make corrugated. Midwest paper mills no longer have the capability of taking in virgin trees and converting them to pulp – they rely on recyclers to supply their needs


تدوير مخلفات الورقpaper recycle 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Want to know what is going on with the Market?

Please send your name, company name, ******** and contact information

best regast
zayed


----------



## zayed all najjar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*مقالات عن مخلفات الورق* 
الورق ومخلفات الصحف والكتب في خدمة المجتمع

ضمن مشروع التوعية البيئية

الإحساء: اعتدال الذكر الله 
انتشرت في شوارع الاحساء بجانب الجمعيات الخيرية والمراكز التابعة لها العديد من الصناديق الخاصة بجمع الأوراق وبقايا الصحف والمجلات والكتب التالفة التي يشمئز البعض من أشكالها المخالفة لأنظمة البيئة السليمة ويغيب عنهم مدى ما تقدمه هذه المخلفات من خدمات جليلة للمجتمع.
قبل نحو 10 سنوات قامت مجموعة من شباب مدينة المبرز بإنشاء مشروع تدوير الورق وجمع المخلفات وبيعها والاستفادة من ثمنها في تلبية احتياجات بعض الأسر المحتاجة، فكانت هذه الفكرة ضمن العديد من المشاريع الإنسانية العملاقة التي ينفذها مركز الشعبة بالمبرز التابع لجمعية البر الخيرية بالأحساء.

وذكر الدكتور أحمد بن عبد الله العبيد المشرف العام على مشروع تدوير الورق بمركز الشعبة التابع لجمعية البر الخيرية بالإحساء، أن لعملية التدوير فوائد اجتماعية واقتصادية وبيئية، ومن منطلق هذه الفوائد حددنا أهداف مشروعنا التي منها العمل على المحافظ على البيئة من منطلق ديني واجتماعي واقتصادي ورفع الحس البيئي بين أفراد المجتمع ومؤسساته للممارسات البيئية السليمة والمحافظة على المصادر الطبيعية، حيث إن كل طن من الورق يعاد استخدامه يحافظ على 17 شجرة من القطع ويوفر (7000) جالون من الماء ويوفر (4300) كيلو واط ساعة من الكهرباء.

وأوضح العبيد لـ«الشرق الأوسط» أن هناك فوائد كثيرة تعود على الجمعية من هذا المشروع مردودها يعود على المجتمع والبيئة، يذكر منها المساهمة في الحملة الوطنية في حماية البيئة من التلوث، والمساهمة في تحويل مادة مهملة مع القمامة إلى ثروة في شكل منتجات مفيدة للمجتمع، ثم المساهمة في إيجاد مصدر دخل مادي ثابت للجمعية للاستفادة منه في أعمالها الخيرية، والمساهمة في إيجاد فرص عمل للشباب خاصة أبناء الأسر المستفيدة من الجمعية، وتطبيق عملي للجمعيات الخيرية الأخرى والمؤسسات الخاصة والأفراد بأن مشروع حماية البيئة له مردود إيجابي على الجميع ودفعهم للمساهمة في حماية البيئة.

وأشار العبيد إلى احتياجهم لقطعة أرض كمخزن لتخزين ما يتم جمعه من مخلفات ورقية إلى أن يتم شحنها لشركات تدوير الورق، والى زيادة عدد السيارات المهيأة لحمل المخلفات حيث تتوفر لدينا سيارة واحدة تعمل بمعدل (15) ساعة في اليوم ومع ذلك لا نتمكن من تغطية العمل. إضافة إلى مكبس ورق لكبس المخلفات الورقية لتسهيل عملية التخزين والشحن.

وأهاب العبيد عبر «الشرق الأوسط» بمن يرغب من أفراد المجتمع ومؤسساته المساهمة بالمخلفات الورقية والكرتونية التي يجمعونها بالمساهمة في هذا المشروع، وذلك عن طريق جمع ما يتوفر لديهم من مخلفات ورقية وكرتونية ووضعها في أقرب حاوية في حيهم أو إحضارها مشكورين إلى الحاوية الموجودة أمام مقر المركز، أما بالنسبة للمؤسسات التجارية والشركات الأهلية، والحكومية ممن تتوفر لديهم مخلفات ورقية وكرتونية بكميات كبيرة نأمل منهم التفضل بالاتصال علينا بمقر المركز لإعلامنا عن رغبتهم المساهمة في هذا المشروع فإننا على أتم استعداد لوضع حاوية خاصة بهم أمام المؤسسة لتسهيل عملية الجمع وسنقوم بعملية إفراغها، كذلك إننا ندعو ونرحب بأي مساعدة مالية أو عينية لما يخدم معه عملنا في هذا المشروع الوطني الخيري البيئي.


----------



## الطائرالأزرق (22 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزى الأستاذ زياد ارجو مساعدتى فى مشروع البلاستيك والتعبئه والتغليف


----------



## ابوبكر السفياتي (11 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو ان بعطوني افضل المشاريع في قسم الصناعيه


----------

